# Score that buck and win



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice buck.....154 5/8


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going to say 160


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

164 7/8


----------



## Hermiston (Jul 2, 2010)

167 1/8th. Thanks


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

166 5/8


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

how bout 178 3/8


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

149.5/8


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

168 3/8


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

172 6/8


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

179 3/8


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

163 2/8


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

170 1/8


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

168 6/8. That is a nice buck!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

184


----------



## Marklegcs (Aug 8, 2010)

164


----------



## d-dub66 (Mar 11, 2010)

162 3/8


----------



## themick313 (Oct 21, 2008)

161 6/8


----------



## Jhib (Apr 20, 2010)

151 5/8


----------



## outrunner13 (Jul 29, 2010)

187


----------



## Wjackson11x (Mar 5, 2010)

166 1/8


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

and the winner is ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? im hoping me


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

173


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

200 easy


----------



## volsfan71 (Oct 15, 2007)

161" 2/8


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Jason, Any word on the winner?????????????????????????


----------



## Jhib (Apr 20, 2010)

How about an update. Who won and what was the score?


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry....in process of reviewing scores. Will post soon. Sorry for delay.

Jason


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

OK...again sorry for the delay...had buck fever and was in the woods!

The score of this Texas buck was a great 163". We had alot of great scores, so I am going to award to the TOP 3 Scores. Here are your winners:


1st PLACE: *proXarchery *- score was 163 2/8 - only a 1/4 inch off!! 

2nd Place: *d-dubb66* - score of 162 3/8

3rd Place: *marklegcs* - score of 164

I will be contacting winners via PM to give them their Membership to GameTraxx. This includes the newly released interactive mapping, along with Trail Cam Sync, Automatic Weather Tracking and all the other great features GameTraxx provides it's members!

Congratulations to the Top 3!!

I will be doing another contest soon....celebrating yet another new release from GameTraxx!!

For those of you that missed the contest, come and check us out at GameTraxx.com !

Thanks

Hunt Hard...Hunt Smart!

Jason


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

please e mail me at [email protected] . I am having problems on here


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

site working for now hope it stays this way


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

so whats up ?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

:dontknow:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

-------------------------------------??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

:sad:???????????


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

was this a real contest


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

awesome got the game traxx now to figure it all out . sweet thanks again


----------

